# Favorite Steelhead Fly



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

What is everyone's favorite fly pattern for steelhead when fishing the alley?


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

If I told you, I'd have to kill you!!!
LOL.... I've grown quite fond of beads for Steelhead. I was skeptical at first, but with the right conditions and presentation, you can rail Steelhead all day. 
My second would be a white clouser with a red bead towards the front of the hook shank.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

the one that produces a grab...

I hate to be that smart-alec but I'm a firm believer that as long as the fish can see it and its presented properly then fish will eat it. that being said, I've never tied a "pattern," i like to sit down at my vice and get creative. there's a few flies that I've come up with that I tie over and over and are pretty much a cross between Alaskabou and intruders.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Olive woolly bugger or copper john nymph if the water is super clear.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

I love Crystal meth! For real though, I love crystal meth. Color varies on conditions. Red or orange worked over the weekend.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> I love Crystal meth! For real though, I love crystal meth. Color varies on conditions. Red or orange worked over the weekend.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

What is this "crystal meth" that you speak of?


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.flyfishohio.com/images/chrystalmeth.JPG


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

I like an egg sucking leach pattern


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

sucker spawn in cotton candy


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I tie jigs (black, olive, purple) with chickabou and several pieces of flash and out fish mini foos. Also like cream sucker spawn with blood dot, and Oregon cheese glo bug with blood dot. Woolly buggers and woolly worms, really too many to list.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Zonkers.......Rabbit strip just looks lively in the current (and that makes steel ANGRY)


----------



## Steel-Addicted (Apr 24, 2016)

Ditto on the white Zonkers. 
They are killer when the steel are just coming into the streams and have been used to eating minnows for the last several months.
Second choice would be any kind of streamers.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

white and black wooly buggers, egg patterns glo bugs. Sometimes when drift fishing with a spin rod I will run a tandem rig with one egg sack and a pink egg fly with red dot 12-18 inches below or above the sack. sometimes I touch the fly to the egg sack to give it some scent as well.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Yup white zonker with fire orange body. I call it "white death"
Also good is Hawkins guide "little rascal" olive head with white tail zonker.


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

I wanna get away from the pin and fish mainly with the fly this season. I've been tying buggers, eggs, and streamers (marabou tail w/ rabbit strip bodies) pictured below. Any opinions on how well these patterns work in the fall?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Anything that looks like an emerald shiner seems to work best for me in the fall. Most of my hookups last fall were on white clousers. I had tied a bunch of white buggers also but hardly got any hits on those. Figured it was the difference in movement that attracted them to the clousers. They were also very violent hits on the clousers, one almost at my feet. Got a lot of hits on crystal sucker spawn also.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

I had a tough time finding steelhead on the fly in the rock last fall but did ok float fishing. I'm hoping it was just from the lack of rain last fall because I enjoy fly fishing much more.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Just starting my ties for a week of fishing in about a month.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Just started to crank out different variations of the Zonker. I absolutely love this pattern for Bows, Browns, Steel and especially Brookies.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Simply a black wholly bugger.


----------

